# Door chime volume...



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol 
So I take it you got your amp hooked up.  

It's annoying huhh

Is there a diagram for the wires that come from the receiver? 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Lol
> So I take it you got your amp hooked up.
> 
> It's annoying huhh
> ...


I haven't yet, but I will tomorrow, and I know it will probably annoy me. 

A wiring diagram would help. If this is an analog signal, the solution is very, very simple.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I hope the solution comes fast and simple. I have to keep the gain really low :/ Lol 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

At least now you have a very HQ door chime to listen to!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

You might look into the aftermarket chime module kits that are used to maintain chime functionality when an aftermarket radio is used. I have such a system in my GM pickup with an aftermarket head unit (no amp). The "tick-tock" sound for the turn signals and I believe all the other chime sounds now come from a separate chime unit that's part of the kit, rather than come through the speakers. I didn't put the kit in - I had a local stereo shop do the work. I remember the kit's instruction manual gave some info on customizing the chime functions. Looking at the kit might give you a clue about how the factory system functions, chime wise. I think the installation instructions identify which wires perform which functions. Maybe there's a specific wire for chimes that you could cut but that's just a guess on my part.

I may have kept the information for my unit. Let me know if you'd like me to try and dig it up.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Xtreme I sent you the description and the connector view of the radio. I will attempt to find a schematic. The BCM signals the Radio via Serial data, Radio makes chime


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, every radio schematic I looked at doesn't really show a 'chime' path. This could be difficult to track..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Yeah, every radio schematic I looked at doesn't really show a 'chime' path. This could be difficult to track..


Looking at the information you sent me, this really looks like it's an internal signal that is produced by the radio, triggered by a digital external signal. My idea was to put a resistor on it if it was an analog signal, but it's not, so I can't. 

The only way to alleviate the issue is to turn the gains down on your amp. The issue will be your maximum volume cap as the radio will only go so high. The chimes are a pre-set volume, and will play at the same volume regardless of what the radio volume is.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

There is a setting in the radio itself (or at least ours) where you can turn the audible chime up or down. IIRC, it's basically two settings. Normal and Attenuated.

When you get into the Config settings in the radio, it's under there somewhere. I can't remember exactly where, though.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> There is a setting in the radio itself (or at least ours) where you can turn the audible chime up or down. IIRC, it's basically two settings. Normal and Attenuated.
> 
> When you get into the Config settings in the radio, it's under there somewhere. I can't remember exactly where, though.


Yeah, I saw it. Doesn't do anyone much good unless they are hearing impaired though, lol. There needs to be a setting for "low."


----------



## zippy (May 16, 2012)

I had to swap my rca's from front to rear to keep out the turn signal. It comes thru the Jbl tweets on my front componets real bad, but just the front driver side.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

zippy said:


> I had to swap my rca's from front to rear to keep out the turn signal. It comes thru the Jbl tweets on my front componets real bad, but just the front driver side.


I actually finished the MiniDSP and had it hooked up last night. I still have the turn signal in the same front tweeter, and honestly, it doesn't bother me. I have the gain up just slightly so it's marginally louder than it was before, but I honestly can't find a need for the max system volume to be any higher. At 30 on the radio, my ears start hurting. 24 would be considered on the louder side of "moderate". I could easily turn the gain down 1-2db more and still have plenty of room by the time I top out the radio's volume control to get plenty loud. 

If anyone is truly having problems with the door chimes being too loud, they either need to step down the gains a bit on their amp, or put resistors across the leads on the tweeters as they're much too hot.


----------

